# Crockpot Barbeque



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Crockpot Barbeque 

Ingredients 
1 1/2 lb. boneless chuck steak, 1 1/2 inch thick 
1 clove garlic, peeled and minced 
1/4 cup wine vinegar 
1 tsp brown sugar substitute 2 g 
1 tsp paprika 
2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup low carb ketchup 4.5 g 
1 tsp salt 
1 tsp dry or prepared mustard 
1/4 tsp black pepper 

Cut the beef on a diagonal, across the grain into slices 1 inch wide. Place these in the crockpot. In a small bowl, combine the remaining ingredients. Pour over the meat, and mix. 

Cover and cook on Low for 3 to 5 hours.


----------



## reticent503 (Nov 21, 2003)

Does this recipe work fine with a crockpot that heats from the bottom instead of the sides?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2003)

I think all crockpots heat from the bottom - long time ago they made what was called a slow cooker that heated from the sides.  And actually this recipe would do fine in either one.

Welcome to Discuss Cooking reticent503, hope to "see" you often.


----------

